# Chicago apocolypticrust fest OCTOBER 5 & 6



## mike (Aug 31, 2007)

CHICAGO APOCALYPTICRUST FEST I 2007


OCTOBER 5 & 6....6PM TO 2AM BOTH DAYS TIX ON SALE SOON!!!ALL AGES!!2 DAYS OF MUSIC,$10 PER DAY OR $15 BOTH DAYS.

AT THE BLACK HOLE: 3057 W.26TH ST.CHICAGO,IL 60623


Supporting D.I.Y music: GRINDCORE,CRUST,HARDCORE-PUNK,METAL!


FRIDAY,OCTOBER 5TH

WOJCZECH (ALL THE WAY FROM GERMANY) http://www.myspace.com/wojczech13


CATHETER (DENVER,COLORADO) http://www.myspace.com/catheter

MASAKARI (CLEVELAND,OHIO) http://www.myspace.com/masakaripunk


THE SKUDS (AUGUSTA,GEORGIA) http://www.myspace.com/theskuds

PROTESTANT (MILWAUKEE,WI) http://www.myspace.com/protestantmilwaukee

THOU (BATON ROUGE, LA)
http://www.myspace.com/thouband

RAT BASTARDS (CHICAGO,IL) http://www.myspace.com/ratbastards

TRAS DE NADA(CHICAGO,IL) http://www.myspace.com/trasdenada

LA ARMADA (CHICAGO,IL) http://www.myspace.com/larmada


ABRADE (CHICAGO,IL) http://www.myspace.com/abrade05


MORAL DECAY (CHICAGO,IL) http://www.myspace.com/moraldecay666

RAGER (CHICAGO,IL) http://www.myspace.com/ragerfuckyeah

SANGRE DE ABAJO (CHICAGO, IL) http://www.myspace.com/sangredeabajo


SATURDAY,OCTOBER 6TH


BEHIND ENEMY LINES (ex-MEMBERS OF AUSROTTEN)ON PROFANE EXISTENCE/TRIBAL WAR RECORDS PITTSBURGH,PENNSYLVANIA http://www.myspace.com/behindenemylines


ALL SYSTEMS FAIL (ex-MEMBERS OF AUSROTTEN)ON ALERTA ANTIFASCISTA RECORDS SALT LAKE CITY,UTAH http://www.myspace.com/allsystemsfail


COACCION (Ex- MEMBERS OF DISCORDIA)ON DESPOTIC/CRYPTAS RECORDS ALL THE WAY FROM TIJUANA,MEXICO http://www.myspace.com/coaccion

APPALACHIAN TERROR UNIT (HUNTINGTON,WEST VIRGINIA) http://www.myspace.com/appalachianterrorunit

WARTORN, ON CAH/PROFANE EXISTENCE RECORDS(APPLETON,WISCONSIN) http://www.myspace.com/wartornwisconsin

TIERRA DE NADIE(MADISON,WI/CHICAGO,IL) http://www.myspace.com/tierradenadie200

RIOTOUS (CHICAGO,IL) http://www.myspace.com/riotous

BLACK SEPTEMBER (CHICAGO,IL) http://www.myspace.com/thebandblackseptember

DISROBE (CHICAGO,IL) http://www.myspace.com/disrobe

EXPENDABLE YOUTH (CHICAGO,IL)
http://www.myspace.com/expendableyouth5

SECURICOR (CHICAGO,IL) http://www.freewebs.com/securicor

AL-THAWRA (CHICAGO,IL) http://www.myspace.com/althawra

DEMONSLAUGHT (CHICAGO, IL) http://www.myspace.com/demonslaught


MORE INFO CHECK OUT http://www.myspace.com/chicagoapocaliypticrust or http://www.myspace.com/shamanrecords


gonna try to go should be fun.


----------

